
Boston Dynamics' robots – impressive, but far from the Terminator - andreyk
https://www.skynettoday.com/briefs/boston-dynamics
======
WheelsAtLarge
I don't think Boston Dynamics and people in general truly understand how
disruptive single-purpose robots can be to the economy. There a many jobs that
are very repetitive and need very little brains.

A highly intelligent robot would be revolutionary but creating an inexpensive
yet reliable robot that can be programmed to specialize on a few tasks will be
a revolution to society.

That should be the focus for robot makers.

